# My FLats Boat is coming together



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

It's about time! Lol, glad to hear it's moving in a positive direction now.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Dimensional lumber? Did you use epoxy or poly/vinyl resin? I just worry it may start to have issues!


By the way, just update one thread and stop posting multiple just to update. That way everything stays together.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

The lumber is cypress.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Gramps brings up a good point, you really should be using epoxy resin, or you may have rot issues again.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks Firecat I'll check the label


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Yup, Asking for rot problems with that setup... Cypress is more rot resistant than say Southern Yellow Pine, but will still rot in short order if not glassed in properly. 

It's hard to tell form the picture, but it doesn't appear that the poling platform is bedded with marine caulk. You may want to put a bead of caulk around the base and on the bolts to prevent additional rot, if you have not done so already.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I have some glue type stuff in a caulking gun that can be used to hold bricks together. I have put it places that I don't expect to get apart easily. So before I put the platform on I squirted in down the bolt holes and a bead were the bottom braket meets the hull

I fixed my sticky resin problem by spraying rustoleum on it. I had some half empty cans left over so I used them to cover the wood. It is not sticky any more

By the way Firecat it only says Fiberglass Resin on the label


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

What brand is it? Or where did you get it?


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Masonry adhesive replacing Marine caulk? Rustoleum used to kick polyester resin? You are re-educating quite a few people with skiff resto/building experience on the forum. Can't wait to see the finished product..

Please keep us updated! And by no means take our helpful hints seriously.

Your skiff look a lot like a Maverick. Nice lines..


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

http://www.homedepot.com/p/SikaBond-10-1-fl-oz-Construction-Adhesive-106403/202523828#product_description

Here is what I have been using. I first used it on some bricks in my outside dog kennel. That was over a year ago and in the rain and freeze its still holds.  so I thought what the heck I'll use it to secure my gas tank.  That tank is snug

Wear Gloves when you use it. It's a bear to get off your hands. If you get it on your hands Paint Thinner works some


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

> Masonry adhesive replacing Marine caulk? Rustoleum used to kick polyester resin?  You are re-educating quite a few people with skiff resto/building experience on the forum. Can't wait to see the finished product..
> 
> Please keep us updated! And by no means take our helpful hints seriously.
> 
> Your skiff look a lot like a Maverick.  Nice lines..


Thanks Snooky, yep it's a Maverick hull I looked up '97 Maverick Master Angler and that is it. On all the limited post on an Off Shore Mirage it says they were Maverick Hulls

I will post more shots of my attempt to restore.  Fortunately I have a good mechanic


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Today we had a front come through with 40 mph winds. I live on 3 acres of trees and limb blew off a tree and hit my poling platform and put a nick on my outboard cowling. That curse is sticking around


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider (Aug 14, 2013)

At least you changed the Thread title to a positive (Positive = Lift)....... ....That's got to help moral if nothing less.... Run with the Lift ....you are getting there!!!!


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

> Masonry adhesive replacing Marine caulk? Rustoleum used to kick polyester resin?  You are re-educating quite a few people with skiff resto/building experience on the forum. Can't wait to see the finished product..
> 
> Please keep us updated! And by no means take our helpful hints seriously.
> 
> Your skiff look a lot like a Maverick.  Nice lines..


This guy uses Sika adhesive in the boats he builds and recommends it if you buy the plans to build your own. 
Truth be told, I want to build a lumberyard skiff when I'm done with the GF16.

http://www.oldwharf.com/ow_workskiffs.html


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

> At least you changed the Thread title to a positive (Positive = Lift)....... ....That's got to help moral if nothing less.... Run with the Lift ....you are getting there!!!!


Thanks I am on the positive side now. I spent $40 today on materials to build a casting platform. I may be on the water to check it out next week if it warms up


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I put 5 gal of gas in the new tank but it did not register on the gas gauge. With the trailer jack all the way down the hull is level but the tank still sits a little up hill. Since I have it glued down I am going the have to break it free and put more lift in the back. My mechanic said to put it in the water first but I have a 400 lb. motor two batteries and a 6" Jack Plate on the back its not going to sit level. I need more lift on the back of the tank

I forgot to mention the fuel pick up and the fill is all on the front of the tank at the bow


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

My new tank with all new hoses.  Today I took all that old foam out and am replacing it with the canned stuff


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

What is supporting your tank? How did you secure it? Is that tinned marine wire? I assume the 2nd green wire is the fill neck ground?

It's coming together, keep the updates a flowing.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks gramps I had it glued down with construction adhesive but had to take it up because the gas gauge was not reading any gas in the tank ( there was 5 gal) It was stuck really good but with a crowbar I got it loose 

The wires were put on by my mechanic and the green are ground. I have ordered and new sending device and will fix the tank so the back is higher than the front

What is the best material to support the tank?


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Those connectors look like automotive type, no bueno. Double check with your mechanic.

Before you do anything else, please search the forum & google. Improper installation of items as critical as the fuel tank can result in catastrophic failure.

http://yachtsurvey.com/fueltank.htm


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Gramps thanks for all your help


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Now I have a gas tank question. I filled the filter with gas and pumped and pumped and no flow.  Since the gas pick up tube on the tank is under the front hatch area Do I need to prime the gas hose to get it started 

By the way I took all that foam out from under the tank in the above picture


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

You shouldn't. If your pickup tube is below the top of the fuel and you have no air leaks the bulb should create the vacuum needed.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks Duck my friend who was a guide in Flamingo and mates now on Bill Fish tournaments said to start the engine on a 6 gal tank and run it then re-connect it up and run the engine and it should start pulling from the tank. I am going to try that tomorrow


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Took all the foam out of the front of the hull cause it was loose and damp. Then put a PVC drain in the pvc was push up to the front T brace but I let a 1/2 hole to allow water to get in










this is after the PVC is in place and I am re- foaming with new foam 










This is a hunk of old foam I took out


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

Do you notice the difference b/w your home depot spray foam and and a pourable foam?  There are even more voids now.  There are reasons and methods for doing everything. Research them before putting them in practice.

That being said, there are possible outcomes to any scenario.

Roc N Rol, of Florida Sportsman fame has a similar approach.  He gets it done.

Is this a disposable boat?

If not, then research your methods.

http://forums.floridasportsman.com/showthread.php?107956-It-started-with-a-leaky-gas-tank


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

There is plenty of original foam in the boat to keep it floating. I don't want to pour a wad down there and get it around the tank. I already took out a tank full of holes that was sitting in foam

Thanks for all your help and suggestions


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

How is water going to drain - it looks like you foamed the end closed?


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

I just read the first couple of pages of the Florida Sportsman post linked above......... was laughing so hard my wife knocked on the bathroom door to see if I was OK!

Good stuff.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

> How is water going to drain - it looks like you foamed the end closed?


The end of the pcv goes under the tank and is not foamed over then there is a 1" pvc pipe that goes under the console and into the bilge   

Also I left a gap next to the T brace to let water into the pipe


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I got the engine pulling gas out of the new tank today but the pee hole was not working correctly. It had grainy stuff in it. So I cleaned it out and put some soap in the hose and it started working real good then it stopped. So after I get the tank buttoned down I am taking to my mechanic to have the system cleaned out unless someone out there has a better idea


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I took the boat out today to Jackson Lake which is close to my house. My only purpose was to run the engine to clean it out. Yesterday my mechanic worked on it and freed up the pee hole. He told me to run it in fresh water to blow out anything that was left. Any way I had gotten about a mile and was just settling in when the engine quit. It was not getting any gas. It ran fine at home as long as the hull was level. In the water the 400 lb motor weighs the back down and puts the gas tank tilting the wrong way. After getting towed back to the dock I called my mechanic and said we need to move the fill tube on the tank to the front and trun the tank around so the pick up tube and sending unit is under the console

Just damn


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Took my boat out today with a repaired fuel line and what I thought was a fixed pee hole. When I launched the boat the pee hole seemed to be working. As I took off it got to 40 mph very fast (gps) at 5,000 rpms. I hit the up button on my jack plate and it jumped forward so fast I almost lost the wheel. That was plenty fast for standing up. I made a turn to go back to the dock and the engine started chirping meaning it was hot. I slowed down a limped back. At the dock my buddy and I saw it was not peeing properly. I took the boat to my mechanic. I need the boat back in lees than 2 weeks so I can take my grandson out chasing reds :-X :-/ :-[


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I forgot to mention there was wind and a foot of chop on the surface. The boat tracked like it was on rails and very dry both with and against the wind. Can't wait to get back out and slimed


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Took my big fat flats boat to NC to chase reds. This was my check out ride to see how everything worked. Why I found is that it is easy to pole and ride very stable in 1 ft. Chop also I got way back in a creek with the wind blowing the way I wanted to go out no use trying to use the trolling motor we had to go too far so I jacked up my motor all the way put the tabs down and motored all the way out. Once I got roiling I don't think I was drawing more than a foot. Fish weren't biting but my grandson caught a bunch of baby black tips


----------

